# Rhode Island in late September



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Can anyone here tell me about my chances for big stripers in the Newport, RI, area the last week of September. Thanks in advance. 
Thinking of hitting Block Island, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

newsjeff,

DO you have to go to RI? Late Sept and early Oct the Striper fishing is awesome in Montauk. Big stripers!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

My parents have a timeshare in Newport. I guess I could take the ferry over to Montauk. Maybe on the way home? I hear the traffic is bad around there?
I've got a 10 foot OM with a slosh 30 that might do very well at the lighthouse. I ain't much of a plug guy, though.  
I've got a 9' Tica with a Diawa SSII-3500 that might work up there, too. I dunno. I've never surf fished North of Virginia. 
I might have to get a few of those live eels, huh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

I went up there last year in October and theres no traffic. It's expensive, though. If you want excitment, try fishing it. If all goes well, I'll be going up there to fish for a couple days since I liked it so much. You don't need plugs; everyone there is fishing spoons and bucktails. There are a few plugs, but white bucktails with wiggly tails is the ticket. There's a B&T shop in the mail road of town to get 'em--best bucktails I've seen. 

That 9' rod is too small. I brought my 9' TICA and a 10.5 foot Tica last year and the 9' wasn't enough. The waves can be big and the wind strong. A 10.5 with 2oz jigs is the way to go. Also, you'll need some spikes or cleats for your feet because of the rocks. You'll need waders and rain coat because the waves can slam you in the chest.

Here's my report  from last year that will give you an idea. It's intense, but some exciting fishing you'll experience.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow. Your report from last year makes for some great reading. I didn't know Crazy Al posted here. That's a really cool thread. A 10 pound blue!! Thanks for sharing. 
As far as waders and coat, I'm set. I just got a pair of Cabela's Gor-Tex breathables. I think I'll buy some Korkers to put on the new wading boots. I bought a pair of Bite Upstream Boots to go with the waders. I have a Neoprene Bronco Jacket that's perfect if it's not too warm. That coat will get ya awfully hot if the air temps are above 50 degrees. 
I guess there are very few fishing bait up there? I've landed all my big stripers tossing 8nbait with bunker chunks. Maybe I should I leave my Hatteras Heavers at the house?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

You better start practicing tossing some lures there NJ! 

Gonna have to buy some Plugs, Bucktails, and Stingsilvers are ya!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Gonna have to buy some Plugs, Bucktails, and Stingsilvers are ya!


I've got some of those Bucktails that have been collecting dust. I think they're next to the Stingsilvers in the same dust pile. I tossed a few Stingsilvers looking for spanish a few days ago, but I must not have gotten all the dust off them. 
As far as plugs ... I don't even own any. The closest thing I've got are some Storms and a couple A-Salt Bombers. 
Maybe it's time for Gibb's and Choopy to get some of my hard earned money???


----------

